# Body Cleanse (detox)



## Nervous (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey all, I just got this body cleanse system from Trader Joes today. The cashier told me that a few people on staff are currently doing it. I actually spoke to a girl who is doing the cleanse. She said it's working great for her, and that she feels it. She said she did one before, lost 10 pounds on it. She said you don't eat any dairy, red meat, alcohol or other junk food when on it. And the cleanse is for 2 weeks. I called my doctor, and through his receptionist, he said to 'use common sense' when deciding whether or not to go on a detox. He said they aren't FDA approved. Well, some FDA approved drugs have in the past caused harm to people...so what does that count for? It does say on the box that it isn't FDA approved, however, all the ingrediants are listed. The girl at Trader's said she went on line and researched all the ingrediants for herself. This cleanse is all pills. Three bottles; one for liver, one fiber, and one digestive, (which seems like a laxitive). I wanted to now if anyone out here has heard of this particular detox, has tried any other, or has any thoughts or suggestions for me. Oh, and I am IBS C all the time. Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Did the cashier have IBS? or just trying to lose weight? Because that makes a difference.A consideration is what these products can do to the bacterial flora of the gut for one.aboutconstipation"Should simple measures fail, the addition of a laxative is the next step. There are several types of laxatives and, whether over-the-counter or by prescription, consultation with a physician is advised before long-term or chronic use of them.The doctor may recommend starting with an osmotic laxative, which works by drawing water into the colon. The sugars lactulose, lactitol, and sorbitol are not absorbed by the intestine. Through osmotic forces they increase stool bulk and stimulate peristalsis (contractions of the muscles that propel food content through the GI tract). They are safe and perhaps are the preferred all-purpose laxatives. Note that these sugars sometimes cause gaseousness, abdominal cramping, and bloating.The drug polyethylene glycol (MiraLax) is an osmotic laxative that first became available after receiving FDA approval in 1999 as a prescription drug and later, in 2006, as an over-the-counter medicine; it is well accepted for the treatment of occasional constipation.[3] It is generally reserved for those who do not respond to other agents. Side effects may include upset stomach, bloating, cramping, and gas.Stimulant laxatives such as bisacodyl (e.g., Dulcolax, Bisco-Lax), or senna (e.g., Senecott, Senexon) work by signaling the muscles and nerves of the intestine to contract. These laxatives work relatively quickly, but tend to produce more cramping. Although chronic use of these drugs has been thought to cause damage to the intestine's nervous system, it is now believed this concern has been overstated.Many patent or herbal medicines contain laxatives. These are unregulated, and the dose of any contained drug is often unknown. Some can cause diarrhea and are best avoided."http://www.aboutconstipation.org/site/abou...tion/treatment/fyihttp://thesmackfactor.com/2007/11/20/if-yo...e-body-cleanse/


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

I've always been of the opinion that if you have either IBS or IBD you should not use any sort of cleanse or detox system. Reason being your gut is made up of good and bad bacteria - it needs to have both, in similar quantities to function well. Cleanses wipe out bacteria, both good and bad, along with the other things in your gut and it can be tough getting that good/bad bacteria balance back. Most people I know with IBS or IBD who have tried a cleanse have seriously regreted it later on.But, the decision is up to you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depending on what is in them even people without GI issues sometimes have major cramping, diarrhea, and other symptoms when doing a detox cleanse.The body really is pretty self detoxing. Much more than people believe. Eating healthy and real food (instead of junk) probably does much more for you than anything in the detox pills.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Colon CleansingI've been hearing about something called colon cleansing. What is it, and should I be doing it?Not only does colon cleansing provide no benefit, it can be downright dangerous. Contrary to popular belief, the inside of the colon -- the end of the large intestine -- isn't dirty and does not need to be cleaned out. Mother Nature does that on her own by making sure that waste passes through and out of your body, taking impurities with it.Colon cleansing is a procedure that involves having an enema or using a laxative that completely evacuates the intestine. It has been touted as everything from a toxin remover to a cure for cancer. Some spas even offer the treatment. Use of enemas particularly scares me because it may involve unskilled personnel performing a procedure that could be harmful. The risk of damaging the rectum, and even perforating the bowel, is a real one.There is no medical reason whatsoever for having a cleansing enema. Enemas are only for treating stubborn constipation and for preparing the colon for a test (for example, a barium enema) or for surgery. So if anyone other than your doctor suggests an enema, just say no. If you want to flush out impurities from your body, have another glass of water instead. -- BY NANCY SNYDERMAN, M.D."http://magazines.ivillage.com/goodhousekee..._295910,00.htmlMayo Clinic ask the digestive health expert"Colon cleansing: Helpful or harmful?Q. I've read many articles on colon cleansing as the root of all ills. I don't believe it. Generally, colon cleansing sounds like a good way to clean toxins from your body. What do you think?No name / No stateA.Doctors don't recommend colon cleansing for better health or to prevent disease. The only appropriate use for colon cleansing is in preparation for a medical examination of the colon.Your colon normally eliminates waste material and bacteria and absorbs water and sodium to maintain your body's fluid and electrolyte balance. Some colon-cleansing programs disrupt this balance and can be harmful by causing dehydration and salt depletion."http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colon-cle...AN00065/si=2765"How Clean Should Your Colon Be? By Karen Schneider "Changing Rhythms Naturally, the body empties its waste once it has absorbed the required food and calories it needs for energy through the small intestine. But by taking any form of laxative on a daily basis, individuals will cause their body to lose needed nutrients and fluids and also fall out of a natural rhythm. Continued use of products for "internal cleansing" can lead to bloating, cramping, dehydration, and disturbances and imbalances in electrolytes (such as potassium and calcium, which ensure healthy teeth, joints, bones, nerve impulses, blood sugar levels, and the delivery of oxygen to the cells of the body). More severe side effects may include cardiac arrhythmias, heart attack, kidney problems, and even death. It is possible for individuals to experience withdrawal symptoms when they cease such programs, including abdominal cramping, mild to severe constipation, bloating, mood swings, and general feelings of fatigue, but Natural Medicine Associates says these can also be taken as "symptoms" of parasitic infection. Your health problems may be a result of the treatment, not actual predatory parasites. "http://www.acsh.org/factsfears/newsID.194/news_detail.aspThis is newer IFFGD Consitpation.orgCommon Questions about ConstipationMyths and MisconceptionsBy: Ken Mandel, Ph.D."Is a long time period of stool in the colon a danger of constipation? Can it cause other disease? Since ancient times there has been a belief that when stool resides in the colon for too long, "toxins" in the stool are released and can cause disease. This theory, which is referred to as "autointoxication" had a resurgence in the early 20th century, at which time the use of frequent enemas, cleansing purgatives, and even surgical removal of part or all of the colon were popular. Even today, colon cleansing with various purgative and enema procedures is promoted to maintain "colon health." However, there is no foundation in science for this theory. No data have ever shown that toxins are generated in the colon to be absorbed and contribute to other diseases. Autointoxication is a myth. While surgical removal of the colon is used, though very rarely, as a treatment in extreme cases of chronic and untreatable constipation, it is only considered when constipation has proven unresponsive to all other means of medical treatment and the colon is proven to have a local neuromuscular disorder. "http://www.aboutconstipation.org/questions.html#1also this is newHealth Highlights: March 8, 2006 "Bowel-Cleansing Products Linked to Chronic Kidney Failure Some bowel-cleansing products that are used prior to colonoscopies are linked to chronic kidney failure, says the consumer advocacy group Public Citizen.In a new posting on its WorstPills.org Web site, the Washington, D.C.-based group cites a recent study in the Journal of the American Society of Nephrology that shows bowel-cleansing products that contain sodium phosphate are an under-recognized cause of chronic kidney failure.The research listed several factors that may contribute to the development of kidney problems as the result of using bowel cleansing products that contain sodium-phosphate. These include: inadequate hydration; a history of high blood pressure; and the use of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs such as ibuprofen and Celebrex.For the study, researchers at the Columbia College of Physicians and Surgeons reviewed all the kidney biopsies received at the facility between January 2000 and December 2004. They identified 31 patients with kidney damage consistent with phosphate toxicity. Of those 31 patients, 20 had taken oral phosphate solutions before a colonoscopy." Colon cleanisng can mess up the good bacteria in the colon as well which is not a good thing in IBS.There is no such thing as "autointoxification" but they want you to believe it.FYI NewInternational Foundation for Funtional DisordersIFFGD clinical cornerQuestion: I have a friend who frequently uses high colonics. She says it is to improve the health of her colon. I am curious about how effective these treatments are in promoting overall well being?Answer: Before we discuss whether there are benefits of high colonics, it is important to understand the function of the colon. In the average adult the colon (large intestines) measures approximately 4 to 5 feet in lenght. The colon plays a limited role in absorbtion of water and sodium. A majority of fluid exposed to the gastrointestinal tract s first absorbed in the samll intestine. Roughly i liter will pass into the colon where 80 to 90% of the remaining fluid will be absorbed. Whatever is left is excreted in the stool. During episodes of decreased small bowel absorbtion, the colon can accomodate to absorb more fluid and limit the severity of diarrhea. The colon plays a relatively small role when looking at absorbtion of nutrients, a majority of which are taken up in the small intestines.Stool consists of numerous bacteria numbering upward of 100 billion per gram of stool content. A majority of the bacteria persent in adult colons are anaerobic-bacteria that grow in a non oxygen environment. These bacteria are useful in controlling the growth of harmful bacteria, such as Clostridium difficile. Anotherbenefit provided by colonic bacteria is the breakdown of complex carbohydrates resulting in the production of fatty acids that are used as an energy source by the cells that line the colon.High colonics or colonic irrigation consists of flushing large amounts of fluids through a tube into the large bowel. Sometimes 25 gallons of fluid maybe required to clear the colon of stool. These fluids can contain a variety of ingredients including herbs, coffee, vitimins and enzymes. Promoters maintain that benefical effects result from ridding the body of toxins, bacteria and parasites that can contribute to a wide variety of ailments. Advertised cures for headaches, skin problems, mood swings, colds, fatique, excess weight, and irritable bowel syndrome are common. The numerous websites on the internet often show a large colon and claim "toxins" in the foul smelling stool cause inflammation and infections. I would argue that nothing could be further from the truth. As outlined earlier, the colonic bacteria that make up the stool play an integral role in maintaining gastrointestinal health. There are no reputable medical studies that show frequent colonic cleansing leads to fewer "toxins" or infections in the body. There is evidence, however that documents the potential harm associated with the use of high colonics. Complications have ranged from life threatening fluid and electrolyte changes to perforations sustained from insertion of the colonic tube.I would caution those who experince a temporaryrelief from constipation. Constipation may be the first sign of a more serious diagnoses and I would strongly advise a visit to your primary care provider. In conclusion, I believe these very expensive therapies are nothing more then glorified enemas that carry a much higher risk of injury. I do not recommend high colonics for any medical condition and hope that the information provided will help you make an educated decision.Thomas Puetz, M. D.http://www.aboutibs.org/


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

ps some of the above has to do with different kinds of colon cleansing.


----------



## Nervous (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for all of your detailed responses. After reading them all, I am thinking of going against the detox. However, I am conflicted, b/c the people at Trader's say it's going great. I don't know. Perhaps I'll go to my doctor and show her the pills and see what she says. Thanks again!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Personally I would not listen to people at trader joe's for medical advice. We also dont know if they have IBS or using it to lose weight or their own reasons. Having IBS I would steer clear of messing with this and your gi tract.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nervous I wish I had a buck for every over the counter thing I have gotten for IBS and I have had this all my life. Severly until the last five or so years.My wife also has IBS and when I met her she had some fifty bottles of over the counter "remedies." none of which really helps. There are a few things like peppermit perhaps and some otc things and probiotics kind of things. Your better off drinking water and taking probiotics and eating right and rest etc.. Have you ever had pelvic floor testing done?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS, high anxiety can contribute to both D and C and colon functioning. I say this because you have nervous as your name.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Even though I love Trader Joe's I have to emphatically agree with Eric - do not get medical advice from employees of a grocery store.If you read the evidence - see Eric's first post and google colon cleansing - the evidence that it does more harm, especially to an IBS or IBD gut is overwhelming. I understand you're looking for that 'magic' thing that will make you feel better, but there isn't one - if there were, there wouldn't be 20,000+ registered users on this web site. You're going to have to go through the process that all of us have, or are, going through to find out what triggers your IBS and what soothes it. Read about elimination diets, stress reducing techniques, hypnosis, etc. BUT SERIOUSLY, DON'T DO A COLON CLEANSE, I'd be surprised if you Dr. tells you differently.


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

What I find disturbing are the ads that are sponsoring this site and the testimonials such as this: http://www.gcnm.com/colon_cleansing_detox.htmlThis is at the top of the page.


----------



## tmoyles (Feb 27, 2008)

Those are Google ads, which are spawned based on keywords on the particular page that you're viewing, which is why in a thread about body cleanses and detoxes, there are ads for those services appearing in the Google ads. If we were talking about penguins, it would spawn penguin-related ads (if such a thing existed).So it's not like ibsgroup.org is specifically taking ads from body cleanse/detox services, they have a contract with ad service that generates context-sensitive ads that in this case have generated ads that create the appearance of something questionable.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The good thing about google ads is they do have ads that key off almost every topic.The bad news is there isn't a lot of control over which ads you get and the quality of the advertisers can vary, a lot.


----------



## PolAnna (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi everyone! Did anyone do detoxification with the help of Dr.Parell? Please share your experience!


----------



## SuperBro (Feb 19, 2018)

I was taking Dr.Parell, it's a great product, it cleanses the body gently and I felt no discomfort.


----------

